# Rio 2



## Harbinger (Apr 11, 2014)

Anyone seen it yet?
What did you think of the first?
General consensus seems to be that they are terrible but i found is exactly the opposite and loved the fudge outta the first one, cant wait to see the second although looks like i gonna have to wait for it to come on netflix if it ever does -_-


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 11, 2014)

I never bothered. They just seemed so generic kids movie-y.


----------



## Tica (Apr 11, 2014)

Never saw them, but I might have to see the 2nd one because there's a sloth with a flower in her hair in it.


----------



## Astus (Apr 17, 2014)

I saw it, it was pretty lame, just your generic don't cut down the rainforest junk mixed with accepting others and all that fun stuff. The first one was a lot better IMO


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 17, 2014)

The ads alone looked so stupid, so I imagine that single-digit-age humour carries into the movie.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2014)

I would have imagined they said all the had to say in the first movie.


----------



## Troj (Apr 17, 2014)

I have yet to see the sequel, but the first one was enjoyable enough, despite having its flaws and its extraneous characters. 

I liked the music in the first one, and I've heard that the sequel's music is even better. Of course, the animation is always top-notch (even though they gave the macaws an incorrect number of toes).


----------



## Benji (Apr 17, 2014)

I loved the animation and the character design for Blu.

The plot and supporting characters were kinda lame for the first one.

I did like the villain cockatoo character in the first one.

I'll probably watch the second one when it comes to Netflix.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 17, 2014)

Burds are lame!


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 17, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Burds are lame!



You g'otter be joking.
And yeah, some of the soundtrack is pretty fucking awesome.
[video=youtube;qxp2Lj02Vsc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxp2Lj02Vsc[/video]
Thats done in english aswell but its got this annoying ass Andy Garcia bit in the middle which completely kills the track.
Still looking forward to watching it, although its looking like i'll have to wait for it to be on netflix aswell however long that will take.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Burds are lame!



Slut! >:C

(Also, your species should be Otter Control heheheheuehuehue.)


----------



## Taralack (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah I'm pretty surprised at the response to this on this forum. The first one was pretty good, and while I'm not gonna pay to watch the second, I will still watch it when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 18, 2014)

DreamWorks continues to fail at being Pixar, rehashes shitty movie in shittier sequel.  Film at 11.


----------



## DorotheaH (Apr 18, 2014)

I never saw it, however a friend pretty much is demanding that I should go watch it with him. So ..soon. Then I will be able to say what I think of them.


----------



## Troj (Apr 18, 2014)

FYI guys, Rio was produced by Blue Sky studios, the makers of the Ice Age movies and Horton Hears a Who. Not Dreamworks.


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 18, 2014)

My friend just saw it, said he liked it. Just kinda looks stupid to me... I kinda liked the first one, but it's not one of my favorites, so I probably won't bother with the second one.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 22, 2014)

Guess I'm in the minority that I liked this one more than the original,  if only for the fact that I have little recollection of the first one. And that I laughed my butt off in this one. It was better than I expected. Was surprised that Bruno Mars was in it  (I hated his character until the latter part of the movie when he goes  temporarily insane). Anne Hathaway's pipes lend themselves great as  Jewel's voice.



Lastdirewolf said:


> The ads alone looked so stupid, so I imagine  that single-digit-age humour carries into the movie.



At least give the ad-makers credit for completely covering up the whole _Avatar/FernGully_ enviromental side of the story.



Tica said:


> Never saw them, but I might  have to see the 2nd one because there's a sloth with a flower in her  hair in it.



Dude, she's in, like, two scenes. Mind you, she appears in one of  the funniest ones, and what she pulls is both funny and surprising.


----------



## Tica (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh, I know she's a minor character, but that's reason enough to see it once it comes out on DVD


----------



## GeekyFerret (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a feeling they're going to milk rio to death like they did with ice age.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 22, 2014)

Didn't like the first one too much, but, hey, maybe I'll give the sequel a shot on a rainy day.


----------



## Harbinger (May 22, 2014)

Finally saw it just now 
I found it awesome, loved it again and thought it was great, i dont understand why every reviewer or the general public was so uber critical over it. And fuck i need a birdsona.


----------



## chesse20 (May 27, 2014)

fuck man I haven't watched a movie in forever
and I was going to watch the new movies that have came out i would watch wolf of Wall Street and not this movie


----------



## Taralack (May 27, 2014)

^ Wolf of Wall Street was amazing


----------

